# Craftsman Tabouret



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

This is one of several tabourets or small Craftsman tables I designed and built for family and friends. I made several in various diameters and heights. I used quarter sawn white oak and then ammonia fumed them. 
The curved apron is sawn from poplar and then veneered with white oak I sliced on the band saw and attached with hot hide glue. 
It is finished with dark dewaxed shellac and paste wax. 
All joinery is pinned mortise and tenon.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2018)

Another beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------

